# horizon or yoder



## mike02ss (Jul 31, 2011)

For you guys with experience which smoker would you choose.  I am trying to decide between the horizon 20inch rd marshall or the yoder 20inch   thanks


----------



## smokeamotive (Jul 31, 2011)

When I went to buy my SFB smoker I was looking at the yoder. I called the guy and he said he'd deliver in a couple of weeks. This turned into a couple of months. I got tired of his delays and went to BPS and bought my Horizon ranger and have'nt looked back. BTW looking at your screen name, you have a 2ss in your driveway?


----------



## mike02ss (Jul 31, 2011)

No i have a 2002 camaro ss.


----------



## pdx210 (Jul 31, 2011)

Picked up my Yoder witchita 20" today i'm seasoning it as we speak well made!


----------



## roller (Jul 31, 2011)

Beautiful !!!!!


----------



## meateater (Aug 1, 2011)

Nice smoker.


----------



## africanmeat (Aug 1, 2011)

nice smoker man


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 1, 2011)

Sadly I won't get to use it until next weekend  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  at least it's seasoned and ready to go!


----------



## mike02ss (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks for the pic,  did you get the second shelf option.


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 1, 2011)

yes I did here's another pic with a webber charcoal starter for size comparison


----------



## mr angel (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi Mike, I'm new to smoking as well and I bought the Horizon 20" RD Marshall from BPS. As for the lead time it took 4 weeks to get it delivered to BPS and i hauled it home. The smoker is awesome; no regrets. It looks really similar to the yoder PDX has with the exception of the location of one thermometer (bottom right). The built in convection plate is great in keeping both sides cooking evenly. I ordered the basket for the fire box and a digital thermometer to keep track of the chamber/meat temps. Only downside, the thermometers it comes with aren't really accurate. Good luck!

-Angel


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 2, 2011)

I've heard that about horizon thermometers,  i'll be checking how accurate mine are this weekend during BBQ.  From what i've read the horizon and Yoder are very similar construction 1/4 inch steel I was going to get the Horizon or 20" classic but the guy that sells them in the area still hasn't returned my e-mail from last week and it appears he doesn't stock them anyway? so,  I drove 175 miles to the yoder dealer!

does the RD come with a top shelf like the yoder..?


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 2, 2011)

For you guys/gals in the Oregon/ Washington area here's where I got the BBQ 

http://www.foothillsfireplaceandgrills.com/


----------



## mr angel (Aug 3, 2011)

It's not a standard item with the equipment but you can purchase the top shelf for ~$78. It is an option i would certainly consider but not until i get some experience. I bought the maverick ET-732 wireless thermometer and it works like a champ. You can stick one probe in the meat and the other through a potato (for the chamber temp) and hang out in the shade. Here in CA its been in the high 90's low 100's.


----------



## pdx210 (Aug 3, 2011)

Funny I just got my maverick wirless in the mail yesterday, mine came with a little metal grill clip so i don't even need a potato !


----------

